
Purism Becomes PIA’s First OEM Partner - kgwxd
https://puri.sm/posts/purism-becomes-pia-first-oem-partner/
======
mike-cardwell
What exactly is this? We would already be able to use PIA with a Librem 5
anyway, as it uses standard VPN protocols... Is this free access to a PIA VPN
for Librem 5 owners, or is it just a UI to funnel us into PIAs commercial
offering?

~~~
random878
It's more marketing BS to push the idea that somehow purisms products are
Freedom and Privacy respecting.

~~~
acct1771
They're not?

------
commoner
Private Internet Access is a decent partner since they announced that they
would gradually open source their software in March 2018.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16595975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16595975)

While PIA did open source their iOS app and browser extensions, I'm a bit
disappointed to see that their Android and desktop apps are still proprietary.

[https://pia-foss.github.io/](https://pia-foss.github.io/)

------
SahAssar
I don't necessarily distrust Private Internet Access, but offering a few
different vetted options would be better IMO.

------
HansLandaa
Seems like great news! I'm really excited to read reviews of the Librem 5 when
it's released in the third quarter.

------
random878
Perfect match. They both offer a heavily marketed appearance of being Freedom
and Privacy respecting, but actually just relying on the ignorance of
customers.

~~~
jkartchner
I'm not sure what other companies are trying the same thing. Staying with
companies that definitely peddle your data and privacy versus investing in a
company who hopefully promotes a better way seems pretty straightforward to
me. What hardware and software vendors should the 'smart' customers be buying
from?

